# Fish room



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just posted a bunch of photos in my albums on my fish room build. Hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i saw the pics. 18 tanks-thats amazing. if u have *18* tanks, all freshwater, i suggest, if u have room, u could try out a SW tank. if i had 18 FW tanks, i would get bored and have at least 1 little nanoreef tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh the salt is in the planning stage at the moment. A 250 gal reef. I never get bored with my tanks. Been keeping fish now for 28 years.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

250 gallon reef!? the bigger is better, but a beginner in SW should always get a FOWLR or fish-only for their first set-up.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

that may be so, but who said I was a beginner. I've had fowlr and just fish. Now is the time to move up. Besides I have tons of experience around me to help out. The 250 gal was a decision between me, my daughter and my lfs who is mainly salt and reef. with many years of keeping a reef himself.

Even being that big it will be lightly stocked, with the best equiptment he can get me.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

susankat said:


> but who said I was a beginner. I've had fowlr and just fish. Now is the time to move up.


o sorry its just that u never really say much in the SW section in the forum so it was an inferance. im very sorry if i sounded judgmental.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No problem, I really rarely say much at all anywhere. I am not that good at putting things in writing so I usually just read and offer a few things I know that someone can benefit from.


----------

